# Enough is Enough



## BigGameHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

I use to like this buck tooth piece of shit but not after this.  Racism is wrong regardless of your color.  Newsflash America, Black people can be racists too,  Ive never seen so many black people obsessed with race when in reality they are racist.

Enjoy or delete is needed.  No offense or disrespect ment on this end.


----------



## Times Roman (Feb 22, 2013)

you just now figured that out?

there are alot of people of color that are racist.  somehow it's not as big a deal as compared to when you honkeys do it, and there are still alot of "honkeys" still doing it.....


----------



## Yaya (Feb 22, 2013)

Not all but most black people need racism in order to succeed.. unfortunately they bank on that shit. Anytime you confront them they use it as leverage.  I have nothing against non white people at all, but its ridiculous. Just because they went through tough times 50 years ago doesnt give them the right to cross the line, and they do

look at BET, black entertainment television.. imagine.. just imagine how many cry babies would start parades and protests outside of WET studios?? 

my grandparents got discriminated against bigtime when they came to the US from europe.. they stuck to there business, kept there mouths shut and became amazing brick layers. My grandmother got spit on once because she went to a catholic church in the irish section when she was a little girl (she was italian)..  She never fucking cried and hated the irish.. she raised a family and taught them how to act with respect.

Wanna talk about some poor bastards who had it rough.. look at the native americans and the jews in the 1940s in europe..


----------



## Sherk (Feb 22, 2013)

Think what would have happened if a white guy was talking about "how white is that" and he killed all the black people that were in the movie. Media, Jessie Jackson and spike lee would have a field day with that but it's cool when a black guy talks like that. WTF is happening to this world?


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 22, 2013)

I just think it's silly that everyone points at "whitey" as being so racist and "oppressive"...

Yeah, an african american person really cant catch a break in todays world, that must be why we have one in our highest political office and a good chuck of the top "celebrity" earners ($$ wise) are black... AND... wait for it... WOMEN.

What a racist, sexist world we live in.

I am by no means discounting the fact that there is racism in all "colors" & cultures. It just seems to be accepted by the public if it is coming from a non-white.

I didnt watch the video... dont care to get worked up right now lol.

Andro out


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 22, 2013)

Sherk said:


> Think what would have happened if a white guy was talking about "how white is that" and he killed all the black people that were in the movie. Media, Jessie Jackson and spike lee would have a field day with that but it's cool when a black guy talks like that. WTF is happening to this world?



Funny how you mention Spike Lee.

He actually tweeted the home address to millions of people (on his public twitter account) of the guy who was the suspect in the treyvon martin shooting and put a bounty on his head. (Spike did not know it happened to be some old man with the same name) ...if a white person had done that there would have been a public hanging.


----------



## Sherk (Feb 22, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Not all but most black people need racism in order to succeed.. unfortunately they bank on that shit. Anytime you confront them they use it as leverage.  I have nothing against non white people at all, but its ridiculous.
> 
> look at BET, black entertainment television.. imagine.. just imagine how many cry babies would start parades and protests outside of WET studios??
> 
> ...



I'm half Native American half white. I remember my grandmother telling me stories about her childhood and my dad and his brothers and sister getting into fights literally everyday at school and they'd be the only ones to get in trouble. My grandmother was forced to pick a "Christian" name out of a book or get beatin because the government couldn't pronounce their names and didn't want to speak a savage language.


----------



## SAD (Feb 22, 2013)

I am not a racist, but I am absolutely a realist, and my balls hang just low enough to not have a problem calling it like I see it.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 22, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Funny how you mention Spike Lee.
> 
> He actually tweeted the home address to millions of people (on his public twitter account) of the guy who was the suspect in the treyvon martin shooting and put a bounty on his head. (Spike did not know it happened to be some old man with the same name) ...if a white person had done that there would have been a public hanging.



spike lee, jessie jackson, al sharpton, kanye west.. what fucking retards..  If i was black i would be sick that those morons always have something to say when there is an issue...


(dont kill me PFM) at least get Obama, Oprah, Colin Powell to push an issue..


----------



## RedLang (Feb 22, 2013)

Theres a Black only tv channel??? Wow!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 22, 2013)

Times Roman said:


> you just now figured that out?
> 
> there are alot of people of color that are racist.  somehow it's not as big a deal as compared to when you honkeys do it, and there are still alot of "honkeys" still doing it.....



No its a reality for me.  It just sucks to see an actor/person that your fond of revealing his true colors.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 22, 2013)

I try to get along with everyone.  I think persons of color are more racist by number than whites, I think this changes as you go up the food chain.  Blue collar types...racist by majority, white collar...not so much.  My half cent!


----------



## bubbagump (Feb 22, 2013)

You dont even want me to start in on this conversation. Racism use to be a hindrance now its just an excuse for being a pussy.


----------



## airagee23 (Feb 22, 2013)

Its only racist if a white person does it


----------



## ccpro (Feb 22, 2013)

I realy try not to be...but it's hard....so hard.....  I won't teach my kids that way, but I have a feeling they'll learn it on their own!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RISE (Feb 22, 2013)

I didn't see a problem with it honestly.  He was making fun of both races in that skit.  As for killing all the white people, you can take it out of character and take it seriously, but then you're just acting like all those "oppressed" african americans who get uptight over the smallest shit.


----------



## PFM (Feb 22, 2013)

RISE said:


> I didn't see a problem with it honestly.  He was making fun of both races in that skit.  As for killing all the white people, you can take it out of character and take it seriously, but then you're just acting like all those "oppressed" african americans who get uptight over the smallest shit.



Jumping on The Crybaby Bandwagon just lowers Whites down to that "oh poor me" level.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 22, 2013)

ccpro said:


> I realy try not to be...but it's hard....so hard.....  I won't teach my kids that way, but I have a feeling they'll learn it on their own!!!!!!!!!!!!



Same here, I was raised to hate just about everyone. I dont think its fair to my kids to put that weight on them.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 22, 2013)

I don't care what color you are, there are asses in every race.  But one person I can not stand is Oprah.  Look at her acceptance speech this week at the Essence awards.

_"And I never wanted to be a mother!" said the OWN founder when it was her turn to take the stage and collect her prize. "I am humbled by this day." She additionally noted that she grew up with Essence, "What a thrill and a delight to see yourself reflected on the pages when you are a young, growing woman. ... Essence was my bible."

She remembered that Essence was the first national magazine who offered her to appear on the cover. "When it came out, it said I was a self-made millionaire and it said how much money I was going to make that year and I said, 'Whoa'," she recalled, before adding that it "came true." She went on, "There's nothing better than being honored by your own."_

Essence was your Bible, really?  There's nothing better than being honored by your own!?   

She brings the prejudice wherever she goes......can't stand her


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2013)

RISE said:


> I didn't see a problem with it honestly.  He was making fun of both races in that skit.  As for killing all the white people, you can take it out of character and take it seriously, but then you're just acting like all those "oppressed" african americans who get uptight over the smallest shit.



I know man, it just rubbed me the wrong way thats all.


----------



## JAXNY (Feb 23, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> I know man, it just rubbed me the wrong way thats all.



But you're absolutely right. 
A well known and well liked black actor
Hyping up racism with his act of 
" how black is that" and how awesome
Killing all of those white people. 
Isn't helping the racism problem at all. 
Probably encouraging it if anything. 
Imagine if a white person said just
The opposite. "How White is that"
 and I Got to beat and kill all of those 
Black people. They'd be rioting. 
But not a problem when they do it
And claim its art or he's a comedian. 
Its Fuckin bullshit.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 23, 2013)

Yaya said:


> Not all but most black people need racism in order to succeed.. unfortunately they bank on that shit. Anytime you confront them they use it as leverage.  I have nothing against non white people at all, but its ridiculous. Just because they went through tough times 50 years ago doesnt give them the right to cross the line, and they do
> 
> look at BET, black entertainment television.. imagine.. just imagine how many cry babies would start parades and protests outside of WET studios??
> 
> ...



Same thing here bro except my parents made me and I'm half Irish half Italian.


----------



## RISE (Feb 23, 2013)

JAXNY said:


> But you're absolutely right.
> A well known and well liked black actor
> Hyping up racism with his act of
> " how black is that" and how awesome
> ...



 It's different bc we DID kill thousands of african americans, so there is no humor in it.  Jamie Foxx is playing off the racist stereotype that black people would love to get the chance to kill white people, not expressing his general opinion.  In all the "how black is that" jokes he pretty much disses and sterotypes all blacks, so there is no straight hate toward one side of any racial background.


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 23, 2013)

Its black history month, what do you expect?  Give the coons a month, we got the rest of the year.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 23, 2013)

Big Worm said:


> Its black history month, what do you expect?  Give the coons a month, we got the rest of the year.



goddamn,  worm lmao..


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought the vid was funny... He let in a shot about CPT too... There are better examples of the double standards but I get the point.


----------



## DarksideSix (Feb 23, 2013)

i'm not racist, I hate evrybody equally


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 23, 2013)

I was taught at a real young age to give respect to all men of all race, if you want to fucker their daughters you want them to be liking you while your doing so.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 23, 2013)

I thought that was a pretty funny joke. You have to see it for what its worth. I do not know why he did not mention BLACK when he was speaking of he wants a booty. He wants to be stereotypically myth and act like whites are some fucking cake named alfred with glasses that just happens to cross his legs at 6:30 every morning over the news and a cup of coffee. Thats the shit I don't like is the feminization of the white race throughout the media. It has nothing to do with singing or dancing or moving that way its all the stereotypes that are based throughout the media that aren't true. And every black stereotype besides a big cock is true.Unless your a black celebrity. Most of them are ignorant and loud mouthed and care about noone but themselves. And thats just how it works and its weird. I am not racist at all. Thats just how things are.


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 23, 2013)

But you are correct enough is enough.


----------



## grind4it (Feb 23, 2013)

RISE said:


> It's different bc we DID kill thousands of african americans, so there is no humor in it.



Okay, this is what it always comes down to. This is the end all argument that I hear all the time. BULLSHIT, we didn't kill thousands of them. Show me one mother fucker that's still alive that killed a slave. That shit happened generations ago and for some reason I'm held guilty for the actions of people that lived 100+ years ago. It's a lame argument. 

The other argument is the Jim Crow argument; I'm fucking sick of that one....IT WASN'T ME. I DIDN'T DO IT. I WASN'T EVEN ALIVE WHEN THAT SHIT HAPPENED. 

If you want entitlements because of the color of your skin that's fine just say it. Don't make it out that some how you earned it. The reality is you weren't alive either. The shit didn't happen to you.

Are you discriminated against today? I don't think so, try and get a SBA loan. If your black you got better odds than if your a white middle aged male. Try and get a scholarship; if your black you got a better chance than the white. You want to talk about employment? Show me one fortune five hundred company that hires whites based on the company demographic profile.

In conclusion, let it go and shut the fuck up.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 23, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> I'm half Irish half Italian & 100% gay!



We all knew that bro


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 23, 2013)

RISE said:


> It's different bc we DID kill thousands of african americans, so there is no humor in it.



Actually, "WE" did not kill a single fucking person... but if you would like to accept blame and guilt for shit that people did multiple generations before you existed simply because you have the same skin color go a fucking head but don't say "WE" because i didnt have shit to do with that


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 23, 2013)

grind4it said:


> Okay, this is what it always comes down to. This is the end all argument that I hear all the time. BULLSHIT, we didn't kill thousands of them. Show me one mother fucker that's still alive that killed a slave. That shit happened generations ago and for some reason I'm held guilty for the actions of people that lived 100+ years ago. It's a lame argument.
> 
> The other argument is the Jim Crow argument; I'm fucking sick of that one....IT WASN'T ME. I DIDN'T DO IT. I WASN'T EVEN ALIVE WHEN THAT SHIT HAPPENED.
> 
> ...



BAHAHA i didnt see this till after my post but we were on the same level here.

Cheers, sir


----------



## RISE (Feb 23, 2013)

Ok, no.  Slavery ended over 100 years ago, but blacks have been discriminated against and killed for the sole purpose of the color of their skin long after slavery ended.  My uncle who is in his mid 40's saw a black man hanging from a local bridge in his hometown of Missouri when he was a kid.  The man hung there for over a week before getting cut down.  It wasn't that long ago bro that hate crimes were committed against blacks, shit they still happen today.  And it's a fact that the majority of people involved in hate crimes against blacks were white.  That is what I meant by WE.  If you want to take it technical and apply it to you personally then you have comprehended what I said wrong.  Now where this since of entitlement comes into play, I don't know where you got that from?  I just pointed out that the joke was being played on both the white and black race.  Shit I love racial jokes prob more than any other joke, it doesn't matter what race.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Feb 23, 2013)

My 2 main points of contention were not the jokes or a double standard.

1. I was disappointed to see an entertainer that Im fond of being that hung up on race.  It seemed as though the skit  was more than just an opportunity to get a few laughs. 

2. There are plenty of comedians that only have race material and no talent or imagination.  I dont think Jamie neeed to stoop to that level to get a laugh.  Hes got enought talent without being the token black dude fucking with white people.  I thought this kind of material jumped the shark a long time ago.


----------



## PFM (Feb 23, 2013)

Black on white crime isn't news, the media doesn't report it. I dated a woman her 14 year old was beat by 7 blacks on a bus over his ipod, he is special needs as a result of the blood loss and head injuries.  She wanted it reported so other kids and parents know WTF is going.................news wouldn't pick it up.

But if it was white on black it would be all over the news.


----------



## trim (Feb 23, 2013)

oriental peoplewere treated just as bad ifnot worse and you dont see them acting like the black leaders do.  giving black people special treatment just ads fuel to the fire.  equallity is being treated the same as everyone else. that means you work hard and earn your place in life. nothing should be handed to you.


----------



## RISE (Feb 23, 2013)

BigGameHunter said:


> My 2 main points of contention were not the jokes or a double standard.
> 
> 1. I was disappointed to see an entertainer that Im fond of being that hung up on race.  It seemed as though the skit  was more than just an opportunity to get a few laughs.
> 
> 2. There are plenty of comedians that only have race material and no talent or imagination.  I dont think Jamie neeed to stoop to that level to get a laugh.  Hes got enought talent without being the token black dude fucking with white people.  I thought this kind of material jumped the shark a long time ago.




I hear ya, but i think he was running off the fact that his movie is about a slave who kills white slave owners.


----------

